# Kalender in JSF



## ISporty (26. Nov 2012)

Grüßt Euch,
muss für die Uni mit Hilfe von JSF ein Kalender programmieren.

Der Kalender muss folgende Funktionen erfüllen:
-	Ansicht:
o	Monatsansicht
o	Detailansicht der Termine

-	Grundfunktionen: 
o	Termine anlegen
o	Termine bearbeiten
o	Termine löschen
o	Nach Terminen suchen
o	Zwischen öffentlichen (für alle sichtbaren) Terminen und privaten Terminen unterscheiden, evtl. Termine für einen bestimmten Kreis von Nutzern

-	Zusatzfunktionen:
o	Farbliche Kennzeichnung von Terminen (je nach Wichtigkeit / Sichtbarkeit / Kategorie)
o	Erinnerungsfunktion (z. B. Popup bei Login)
o	Evtl. Einladung zu Terminen (Popup?)

Wie würdet Ihr denn den Kalender aufbauen, selber programmieren oder gibt es eventuell schon fertige? Wie löse ich z.B. das Schaltjahr Problem usw.?

Bin über jede Hilfe glücklich...
lg


----------



## timbeau (26. Nov 2012)

Naja, sollst du ihn selber programmieren? Fertige wird dein Prof wohl kennen oder? Kannst dir mal ein paar Bibliotheken dafür angucken, die Tagesberechnungen würde ich nicht von Hand machen.


----------



## AndiE (28. Nov 2012)

Hallo, 

Das ist nicht Phase 5b.

1. JSF wie Java Server Faces- welche Java-Version (EE,SE o.a.), welche IDE, welcher Server?
Für Glassfish zumindest gibt es Tutorials mit Arun Gupta auf youtube für netbeans und eclipse. Hat mir sehr geholfen.

2. Plane das als Projekt. Für wen soll der Kalender sein( Firma, Arzt, Uni, Versicherung usw.)? Wie ist es da jetzt? Wie soll es da mit dem Kalender sein? Was ist also zu tun? Use-Case- und Aktivitäts-Diagramm (UML) kann hier helfen.

3. Welches Design Pattern willst du nutzen  (MVC-Modell, Drei-Tier-Modell o.a.)?

4. Danach kannst du den Projektaufbau planen ( zyklische Softwareentwicklung), und das System schrittweise aufbauen.

Ist dir damit geholfen?

Gruß

Andre'


----------



## BuckRogers (28. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

musste in der Uni auch mal einen Kalender schreiben. Es wurde bei uns in 2 Phasen eingeteilt.
Die erste Phase war die Umsetzung der Algorithmen für die Kalenderberechnung.
Die zweite Phase war das Einbetten in eine GUI.
Natürlich waren die Phasen in sich noch in kleinere Aufgaben unterteilt.
Phase 1:
- Problemerläuterung/Einteilen der Funktionen
- UML und Klassenhirarchien
- Umsetzung in Code auf und Ausgaben auf Konsolenebe
Phase 2:
- Auswahl GUI
- Einteilung des Programm im Fenster
- Umsetzung in Code

Ich empfehle dir den Code zur Kalenderberechnung auf Konsolenebene fertigzustellen bevor du mit der GUI-Programmierung beginnst.

Falls du bestimmte Algorithmen zur Feiertagsberechung brauchst:
1. Das Internet ist voll davon
2. Ich habe da noch Einiges auf der Kante (Einfach PM an mich und dann sehen wir weiter  )

Grüße


----------

